# Batteries



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

What brand do you like? My camper came with an Exide Nautilus N-24. Looks like it is time to replace the battery. However, Exide seems to get very poor reviews from what I can see on line. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Any heavy cranking battery will work but I reckomend staying with brands that you know


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Battery choises*

There are only a handful of battery makers in our country. Batteries are made for any company as ordered. There are no bad batteries. Batteries should be purchased as to use.
The heavy duty cranking batteries are good for that task but not great for use in a RV living space. RV batteries are made very different than cranking/start batteries. All batteries may need a huge equalizing charge. This action removes the deposits on the lead plates/grids. My method of monitoring my batteries is a mounted digital volt meter near the battery/DC fuses. With a push of a switch, the standing voltage condition is known. While the batteries are being charged, the condition can be monitored. Frank


----------

